# Structured Text (ST)



## nourdine (24 Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
ich wollte nur fragen, ob jemand schon mit deiser hochsprache was programmiert hat, weil ich jetzt gerade im internet geckut habe, und habe ich kein beispiel gefunden,( zum üben meine ich)


----------



## drfunfrock (24 Juni 2008)

Lade dir Twincat von Beckhoff herunter und das Infosystem. Mit Twincat kannst du üben und im Infosystem ist ST erläutert inkl. einiger Beispiele.


----------



## trinitaucher (27 Juni 2008)

nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte nur fragen, ob jemand schon mit deiser hochsprache was programmiert hat...



Sicherlich hat schonmal jemand...
Aus meiner Sicht die vielseitigste SPS-Programmiersprache!


----------



## Human (28 Juni 2008)

An das kann ich mich auch noch ein bisschen erinnern aus meiner Berufsschulzeit, da habe ich in dort auch immer mit ST spielen "dürfen"...

Wir haben dort das Programm Accon ProSyS von Deltalogic benutzt, von dem auch mal eine Demo-Version downloadbar war, die ich allerdings auf der Homepage nichtmehr finde.

Vielleicht haben die noch irgendwelche Beispiele oder ähnliches herumfahren, ich habe leider mein ganzes Berufsschulzeugs nach bestandener Abschlussprüfung Umweltfreundlich entsorg.

Welche Probleme hast du denn konkret?


----------



## Kamikazee2 (28 November 2009)

Hallo 
Programmiere so ca. 1 Jahr nur noch in ST(Panasonic SPS´en).
Finde ST sehr übersichtlich und mann kann eigentlich alles damit machen.
Wenn du ein paar Beispiel brauchst kannste ja bescheid sagen.


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2009)

Kamikazee2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Programmiere so ca. 1 Jahr nur noch in ST(Panasonic SPS´en).
> Finde ST sehr übersichtlich und mann kann eigentlich alles damit machen.
> Wenn du ein paar Beispiel brauchst kannste ja bescheid sagen.



engelchen, mittlerweile ist das thema über ein jahr alt. entweder er kann es mittlerweile oder er hat aufgegeben...

und nur ST zu proggen ist auch total fürn arsch. man muß für den entsprechenden einsatz einfach nur die richtige sprache finden und die kann auch mal K*U*P sein.


----------



## peter(R) (29 November 2009)

@ vierlagig

dafür mag ich Dich ! Immer klar und ohne Umwege raus damit.
RECHT HAST DU !!!!

peter(R)


----------

